# summa time mods baby



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

sup,

i'm lookin' to do some moddifications to my baby

1) if anyone sellin' CAI for '95 sentra hit me up. got 109 bucks in paypal to pay up

2) anyone know where i can get that piece on top of the window. and what its called?

that spoiler is ugly blach but i love that piece on top. i called that place but they say they dont sell it :thumbdwn: Know what this is called? 

3) whats the biggest safe size tires to put on the '95 sentra? will 18" rims provide a smooth ride. or drop it to 17"


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

a couple of people have had 18s, but the consensus is that 17s is really the biggest you should go

IMO 16s look the best, but i like to see my tires


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I agree thinking 16's look the best, but several people pull off 17's.


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

btw heres link to pic from above. 

http://users.rcn.com/trackstar2001/Pics/sentra566rw.jpg

guesss dat one didnt work this does

and i'm gon go 17"

and mount snow tires on my 14" stock rims


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Pm Wufaded he has a hotshot for sale. the visor on the rear window is the EGR sun visor i think but i cant find it. i have emaild EGR about it and they replyed with "we dont carry that for the sentra" but i sent another with pics of the mexican "exalta" (same body style as our car) because they sell it there and i asked if they could bring it here and that many would buy it. so far i havnt heard back. and instead of buying new 16 or 17in. wheels you could allways get se-r wheels and powder coat them, thats allways cool, or polish them for a chrome look.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I got some 17's on mine with a 205/40/17 rubber n see the tire with to problem :thumbup: 

Very little wheel gap is always a good thing :banana:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i got 17s with same size tires as Nismo1997.
Actually...me and him have the same exact suspension setup, tire size, and rim size, lol


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

soccrstar said:


> btw heres link to pic from above.
> 
> http://users.rcn.com/trackstar2001/Pics/sentra566rw.jpg
> 
> ...


Please don't tell me your going to mount that on your car....


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Please don't tell me your going to mount that on your car....


ill tell you for him.......the spoiler above the back window


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

soccrstar said:


> sup,
> 
> i'm lookin' to do some moddifications to my baby
> 
> 1) if anyone sellin' CAI for '95 sentra hit me up. got 109 bucks in paypal to pay up


Check the classifieds. You'll get a better chance of finding something there.

It's a few forums down on the main screen.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

whew, i'm back, sorta, still waiting for the internet to get setup at my new home, anyway, dont you screw up the speedometer if you increase the overall diameter of the wheel/tire? is there away around it???


----------



## evil_001 (Dec 3, 2004)

himbo said:


> whew, i'm back, sorta, still waiting for the internet to get setup at my new home, anyway, dont you screw up the speedometer if you increase the overall diameter of the wheel/tire? is there away around it???


from what I've read, speedometers are always just a little off (unless they are those damned digital ones... which I as of yet, know nothing about HA), but if you go bigger you can't go as much as 15 mph off. As for the weight issue, it all depends on who the guy gets. *I* myself only want the 15s with 195/50.. cuz I want preformance AND a good ride, while staying close to the basic speed readings. Besides, I'm getting carbon black rims with a polished lip... so a bigger rims ani't gonna make a big visual difference when the rest of the day, when finished, is gonna be black.

and yeah... that wing... not feeling it. Save the money, get... umm.. something nice fer yer mama.


----------

